# Общедоступные форумы > Общение >  вирт-смотр:Результаты по работе(дрессировке)кобели,2-я пятерка

## RexStaller

15.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...1opAv9A‏
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...RMaj76k‏

*СРЕДНИЙ БАЛЛ ЗА РАБОТУ: 120*

*описание работы от экспертов:*

*судья 1*

рядом: в целом внимательно и корректно 20
подзыв быстрый,чуть некорректная посадка 9  
апорт:быстро ,помощь 14
-------------*итого посл. 43*
прыжок основной *10*
*защита:*
задний конвой,нападение: вяловатая атака,не совсем полная хватка 35
лобовая атака:достаточно быстрая,хватка полная.не слышно когда подана команда на отпуск 38
--------*-итого защита 73*
_сумма послушание+прыжки+защита   126_

*судья 2*

1. В движении рядом собака достаточно внимательна и активна, немного опережает проводника, положение корпуса недостаточно корректно, в смене темпа достаточно внимателен и чуть опережает проводника, положение корпуса временами криво, на поворотах мог быть активнее, посадка при остановке достаточно быстрая и корректная.
Оценка высокое хорошо. 17,5
2. При подзыве начальный момент движения из положения лежать для собаки с затруднением, подзыв мог быть стремительнее,  корректная ФП, должен быть быстрее переход в ОП. ОП недостаточно корректная.
Оценка хорошо. 8,5
3. Упражнение по аппортировке выполняет с достаточно хорошей скоростью, быстрый побор и разворот, чуть спокойнее мог бы удерживать предмет в ФП. При переходе в ОП посадка должна быть быстрее.
Оценка очень хорошо. 14
*итого посл. 40*
4. первый прыжок с торможением,высота барьера скорее не 1 метр 
Оценка достаточно.  7
*защита*
5. Предотвращение побега должно быть стремительнее и мощнее, хватка должна быть жестче, недостаточно доминирования, в фазе перед отпуском хватка меняется, отпуск должен быть точнее. Фазу охраны до конца оценить не позволяет видео. 
Оценка нижнее хорошо 16
6. В контратаке собака должна хватать значительно быстрее с более жесткой хваткой, недостаточно доминирования. Хватка должна быть более плотной во время теснения, меняется в перехоной фазе. Отпуск достаточно быстрый. Фазу охраны до конца оценить не позволяет видео.
Оценка нижнее хорошо.  16
7. Лобовая атака достаточно стремительная, с достаточно сильной хваткой, которая во время теснения могла быть плотнее. Отпуск достаточно быстрый, фаза охраны достаточно внимательная, до конца оценить не позволяет видео.
Оценка высокое хорошо 35
*итого защита 67*
_послушание+прыжки+защита  114_

----------


## RexStaller

13.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...zKvMtz4‏
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...JgeHkKQ‏

*СРЕДНИЙ БАЛЛ ЗА РАБОТУ: 115*

*описание работы от экспертов*

*судья 1*

рядом: в целом корректно,не очень энергично,медленные посадки 17
подзыв недостаточно энергичный ,но корректный    9
апорт: надо энергичнее,назад бежит медленнее (неравномерный темп)  13
-------------*итого посл. 39*
прыжок основной 10 =1 дополнительный*=11*
*защита:*
фактор: рядом в целом корректно,атакует быстро,хватка достаточно полная,небольшой поджев отпуск очень медленный , 34
лобовая атака:уверенная.Хватка не совсем полная,но крепкая,отлично борется,отпуск чистый 36
---------*итого защита 70*
_сумма послушание+прыжки+защита   120_

*судья 2*

1. В движении рядом недостаточно внимателен к проводнику, немного теснит во время движения, на поворотах должен быть активнее, медленная посадка при остановке.
Оценка нижнее хорошо. 16
2. Подзыв к проводнику должен быть значительно быстрее, собака должна быстрее принимать положение у ноги. ОП корректна.
Оценка ещё хорошо. 8
3. При броске предмета проводник собаки должен стоять двумя ногами в одной точке. Всё упражнение должно быть выполнено собакой значительно быстрее. После подбора собака перехватывает предмет. В ОП должно быть более плотным удержание предмета.
Оценка  высокое достаточно. 11,5
*итого посл.35,5*
4. Прыжок свободный, в одном темпе. 5+5=*10*
Оценка отлично. 10
*защита*
5. При движении рядом до укрытия собака могла быть точнее у ноги, отражает нападение стремительно, хватка должна быть более уверенной и жесткой, реагирует на давление фигуранта, хватка меняется в переходной фазе.  Замедленный отпуск. В охране достаточно внимателен, могло быть больше доминирования.
Оценка нижнее хорошо. 31,5
6. Лобовая атака достаточно стремительная, но хватка должна быть плотнее и жестче, незначительно реагирует на давление со стороны фигуранта, отпуск достаточно быстрый. Охрана внимательная и активная.
Оценка хорошо 33
*итого защита  64,5*
*послушание+прыжки+защита 110*

----------


## RexStaller

9.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDcYgywKcwI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4XKpmNN-AQ

*СРЕДНИЙ БАЛЛ ЗА РАБОТУ: 114*

*описания работы от судей*

*судья 1*

рядом: в целом вяловат,постоянные,многократные отклонения вбок 12
подзыв быстрый,некорректная посадка   9
апорт:повторная команда,явная помощь проводника,недостаточно быстро 9
-------------*итого посл. 30*
прыжок основной *10*
*защита:*
облай и удержание,догон,контратака:не совсем уверенно зашел в укрытие,догон неэнергичный,хватку видно плоховато,отпуск чисто 41
лобовая атака:достаточно быстро,хватка достаточная,момент отпуска не видно 35
---------*итого защита 76*
_сумма послушание+прыжки+защита   116_

*судья 2*

1. В движении рядом на первой прямой собака достаточно энергична,  хорошо сохраняет место у ноги, разворот кругом должен быть быстрее, наблюдается падение инстинкта после смены темпа при дальнейшем движении, собака должна быть значительно внимательнее, иногда смещается в левую сторону от проводника, на поворотах должен быть плотнее к проводнику и энергичнее. Посадка при остановке может быть быстрее.
Оценка  достаточно. 15
2.Подзыв достаточно энергичный. Некорректна ФП, посадка в ОП должна быть значительно быстрее.
Оценка хорошо 8
3. Во время броска предмета сохраняет покойное состояние, но не бежит после команды, требуется 2 повторные и помощь жестом. У собаки недостаточная готовность к выполнению упражнения. Скорость выполнения должна быть значительно быстрее. При подносе предмета собака чуть поджевывает, ФП недостаточно близко, помощь корпуса проводника при переходе в ОП. Посадка может быть быстрее.
Оценка недостаточно. 9
*итого посл.32*
4. Оба прыжка должны быть более сильными. 4,5 +4,5 = *9*
*защита*
5. Облаивание должен начинать сразу и демонстрировать более уверенное поведение. Облаивание недостаточно напористое. Чуть реагирует на подход проводника.
Оценка достаточно. 7
6. Должен быть точнее в контроле. Предотвращение побега должно быть значительно увереннее и мощнее, хватка сильнее и увереннее. Отпуск очень быстрый и точный.
Оценка достаточно. 15
7. Контратака должна быть сильнее, во время теснения фигуранта собака держит давление, но пассивна в борьбе. Отпуск быстрый и точный. В охране не хватает доминирования.
Оценка нижнее хорошо.   16
8. Лобовая атака достаточно уверенная, в первой фазе хватка достаточно глубокая (на теснении и перед отпуском не видна)  отпуск быстрый. В охране недостаточно доминирования
Оценка хорошо. 33
*итого защита 71*
_послушание+прыжки+защита  112_

----------


## RexStaller

2.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDA1oyFkFWs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=045OOaFPKlc

*СРЕДНИЙ БАЛЛ ЗА РАБОТУ: 105*

*описание работы от экспертов*

*судья 1*

рядом: корректно,достаточно раскован.Медленная посадка при остановках 18
подзыв:дополнительное воздействие телом 8
апорт:неравномерно туда и обратно,не сразу взял предмет 10
-------------*итого посл. 36*
*защита:*
фактор:корректное рядом,атакует хорошо,хватка в норме,отпуск чистый 
охрана снята не полностью 36
лобовая атака:быстрая,уверенная.Хватка в норме,отпуск чистый,охрана активная ,обернулся при подходе дрессировщика 39
---------*итого защита 75*
_сумма послушание+защита   111_

*судья 2*

1.      В ОП недост. коррект. посадка, в движении чуть криво положение корпуса и время от времени изменятся относительно ноги, на поворотах должен реагировать быстрее, при остановке посадка должна быть быстрее и более корректна, собака должна двигаться с большим вниманием к проводнику.
Оценка дост. 15
2.      Перед подзывом недостаточное состояние ожидания, подзыв должен быть более целеустремлённым, принятие ОП быстрее и точнее.
Оценка дост. 7
3.      Во время всего упражнения собака должна демонстрировать более высокий уровень ГР, должна быть более высокая скорость во время посыла, подбора и возврата. ОП должен принять быстрее и точнее. 
Оценка достаточно 11
*итого послушание 33*
*защита*
4. Лобовая быстра и целеустремлённая, на давлении собака должна быть уверенее в себе и доминировать в борьбе, хватка должна быть более глубокой, в переходной фазе спокойнее, отпуск достаточно быстрых, охрана достаточно активная.
Оц.  Хорошо  33
5. При внезапном нападении проводник сохраняет достаточный контроль над собакой, при нападении фигуранта хватка должна быть более глубокой и прочной, в переходной фазе хватка недостаточно спокойна, отпуск  достаточно быстрый, в азе охраны собака должна быть более доминирующей.
Оценка хорошо 33
*итого защита 66*
 НЕТ ПРЫЖКА
_сумма послушание+защита   99_

----------


## RexStaller

16.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...YFPsSCA‏
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...RucOjA4‏
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...CHijVSw‏

*СРЕДНИЙ БАЛЛ ЗА РАБОТУ:  103,35*

*описание работы от экспертов*

*судья 1*

рядом: раскрепощенный,несколько раз отклонения 17
подзыв быстрый,   10
апорт:неравномерный темп,поджев  11
------------*-итого посл. 38*
прыжок основной 10+4 дополнительно=*14*
защита:
фактор: рядом корректное,после хватки поведение неуверенное,хватка только на резцах 25
лобовая атака:слабая хватка почти на резцах,повторная команда на отпуск,прикусы 25
---------*итого защита 50*
_сумма послушание+прыжки+защита   102_

*судья 2*

1. В движении рядом в начале упражнения собака должна быть внимательнее к проводнику, желательно сохранять более плотную позицию, небольшое опережение корпусом, немного мешает при левых поворотах, посадка при остановке достаточно быстрая и корректная.
Оценка высокое хорошо. 17,5
2. Подзыв достаточно энергичный, достаточно быстрое принятие ОП.  В ОП чуть опережает проводника.
Оценка высокое очень хорошо. 9,5
3. При броске предмета проводник собаки должен стоять двумя ногами в одной точке. Бежать за предметом мог ещё энергичнее, побор должен быть увереннее и быстрее, возврат должен быть быстрее, во время возврата перехватывает предмет. Неспокойное удержание в ОП.
Оценка  нижнее  хорошо. 12
*итого посл.39*
4. Прыжок мог бы быть ещё более свободным. 5+4,75
Оценка ещё отлично *9,75*
*защита*
5. Движение рядом до укрытия корректное, реагирует быстро на атакующего фигуранта, но хватка должна быть гораздо увереннее, сильнее и жестче. Собака во время теснения недостаточно уверена и теряет качество хватки, хватка «сползает». Отпуск должен быть быстрее, охрана достаточно внимательная.
Оценка достаточно. 28
7. В лобовой атаке недостаточно стремителен. Перед хваткой заметное торможение. Хватка недостаточно сильная, плотная и жесткая. Не хватает доминирования. Теряет качество хватки, хватка «сползает». Повторная команда на отпуск, отпуск замеленный. При подходе проводника собака делает попытку к хватке.
Оценка нижнее достаточно. 28
* итого защита 56*
_послушание+прыжки+защита  104,7_

----------


## RexStaller

*ТЕМА ОТКРЫТА К ОБСУЖДЕНИЮ*

----------


## Милана

Рабочие качества,защита 
ВНИМАНИЕ!!! ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНЫМ УПРАЖНЕНИЕМ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЛОБОВАЯ АТАКА. 
ВТОРОЕ УПРАЖНЕНИЕ ВЫБИРАЕТСЯ ИЗ НИЖЕСЛЕДУЮЩЕГО СПИСКА ПО ЖЕЛАНИЮ ВЛАДЕЛЬЦА. 

1.лобовая атака Высший балл-40 ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНЫЙ ЭЛЕМЕНТ 
расстояние не менее 30 шагов. 
выставляется качественная оценка.аналогично ИПО,соответственно ей начисляются баллы.Учитываются все фазы упражнения. 
(атака,хватка,способность держать давление,борьба,отпуск,фаза охраны) 

*2.Фактор неожиданности(аналоги-мутпроба,ИПО-ЗТП,КД-1) 
Высший балл-40(движение рядом на палатку-10,атака-30) 
выставляется качественная оценка,соответственно ей начисляются баллы* 

3.Удержание и облаивание,предотвращение побега фигуранта,предотвращение нападения из фазы охраны. 
максимальный балл-50(облай и удержание -10,побег-20,нападение-20) 
выставляется качественная оценка,требования аналогичны требованиям ИПО. 

4*.Задний конвой,нападение из заднего конвоя 
Высший балл-40(конвой-10,предотвращение нападения-30) 
требования аналогично ИПО,выставляется качественная оценка.*


Почему то у себя не нашла оценку за эти упражнения :Ab:

----------


## Милана

> Почему то у себя не нашла оценку за эти упражнения


Извиняюсь, только сейчас дошло. что надо было *только два* упражнения, а я думала, что все :0317:

----------


## Tatjana

Обсуждать будем? Вопросы какие-нибудь есть? :Ad:

----------


## Милана

> Обсуждать будем? Вопросы какие-нибудь есть?


Внимательно прочитала оценки всех собак, расхождения у судей минимальные, замечания то же фактически одинаковые. Так что мне все понятно. :0191:

----------


## Милана

Хотя  последние 3 собаки в первой группе кобелей - большое расхождение в баллах за защиту. Кто более точен в оценках

----------


## Tatjana

> Хотя  последние 3 собаки в первой группе кобелей - большое расхождение в баллах за защиту. Кто более точен в оценках


Всё довольно просто. Скрывать не буду, судья ИПО - это была я.  :Ap: 
Первый судья, кстати отсудил с моей точки зрения просто великолепно! 
Разница в баллах потому, что я обращала внимание на доминирование собаки во время борьбы. Судья в ИПО обязан за этим качеством следить. Если его было недостаточно или вовсе не было, даже если не было проблем с хватками, то это всё равно отражалось на оценке. :0221:

----------


## Милана

> Первый судья, кстати отсудил с моей точки зрения просто великолепно! 
> Разница в баллах потому, что я обращала внимание на доминирование собаки во время борьбы. Судья в ИПО обязан за этим качеством следить. Если его было недостаточно или вовсе не было, даже если не было проблем с хватками, то это всё равно отражалось на оценке.


Спасибо, я в описании это уловила, хотелось еще услышать другие мнения, а так все понятно. Спасибо за подробное описание упражнений :0199:

----------


## Irka

> Обсуждать будем? Вопросы какие-нибудь есть?


будем, надо сначала пересмотреть видео и переварить  :Ag: Подожди немного.

----------


## Милана

Отпишусь по своей собаке. Согласна со всеми замечаниями, в принципе то же было сказано и судьей на испытаниях. В целом - это мой первый в жизни опыт выхода на испытания по ИПО. Собиралась попробовать сдать только след и послушание, т.к. защитный раздел был еще не доделан. Но судья сказал - вышла, иди да конца. Ну я и пошла, о чем не жалею, т.к. прошла полностью всю схему в условиях испытания и в принципе норматив выполнили. При этом сдавали в жуткую жару, поэтому собака и вялая немного. Подготовительный тренинг был достаточно интенсивный, ввели послушание, в итоге потеряли драйв. Поэтому сейчас в защитном тренинге в основном упор делаем на состояние, чем и занимались на каникулах в Ярославле. Так же изменили тренинг и в послушании. Положительная динамика есть, надеюсь летом сдать двойку ужу с большими баллами. Тем более пес еще молодой, у нас еще все впереди, тренера у нас замечательные, будем трудиться    И спасибо за проделанную работу :0199:

----------


## Милана

Что касается описания - то же согласна, но собака еще формируется, только сейчас стал раздаваться. Летом в рабочем классе выглядел еще очень молодо. Но что мне в нем нравится - общая крепость, сухость, хорошие связки :0197:

----------


## Irka

Милан, ты пишешь как оправдываешься  :Ag:  У нас же не настоящий смотр, а развлекательный в межсезонье. Чтоб не скучали.

----------


## RexStaller

Да нормально всё,иногда полезно чтобы посмотрели со стороны на наших собак.
Для нас они,понятно,самые красивые со всеми недостатками.А у Миланы все получится,не сомневаюсь даже!

----------


## Милана

> Да нормально всё,иногда полезно чтобы посмотрели со стороны на наших собак.
> Для нас они,понятно,самые красивые со всеми недостатками.А у Миланы все получится,не сомневаюсь даже!


Рита, спасибо. А что получится - это я знаю, я очень упертая :0317:

----------


## Милана

> Милан, ты пишешь как оправдываешься  У нас же не настоящий смотр, а развлекательный в межсезонье. Чтоб не скучали.


Да нет, я не оправдываюсь, просто написала ситуацию со своей собакой. В сравнении со старшим ему пока не хватает характера, но мне с ним почему то легче и интереснее работать, у него нет такой упертости как у Алана. легче корректируется. все быстро схватывает, а остальное при  правильном тренинге будем добиваться. Но, главное, что у меня самой стало все получатся лучше, мне интересно и хочется идти дальше. И интересно было мнение со стороны, интересно посмотреть работу других. а так же очень познавательно смотреть и читать про достоинства и недостатки в работе. Т.к. я еще чайник в ИПО, именно анализ работы мне особенно интересно. Так же хочется услышать и обсуждения других участников, но пока что то тишина  :Ac:

----------


## Irka

> Да нет, я не оправдываюсь, просто написала ситуацию со своей собакой. В сравнении со старшим ему пока не хватает характера, но мне с ним почему то легче и интереснее работать, у него нет такой упертости как у Алана. легче корректируется. все быстро схватывает, а остальное при  правильном тренинге будем добиваться.


так всегда и бывает. Когда собака мягче, с ней легче работать послушание. Чем жестче и боевитее в защите, тем сложнее дается управление и зарабатывание своего авторитета. А чтобы было все идеально и то и другое и третье ... такого, наверное. не бывает или совсем редко. Мне вот показалось, что бывший чемпион мира Крис спод Лазов такой. Т.е. - полностью сбалансированный во всех отношениях и хорошо переключается. Но мне самой нравятся яркие собаки, с каким то выдающимся качеством, которое отличает ее от других. Такой вот мой Каспер  :0190:  Горжусь им. Яркий и выдающийся твой Алан  :Ay:  Но с такими трудно, я согласна. 
Я когда щенков продавала, предупреждала, что собаки будут не простые. Кто специально таких хотел, те взяли. С одним увы не справились и были вынуждены продать. Остальными довольны. Говорят именно таких и хотели. 



> И интересно было мнение со стороны, интересно посмотреть работу других. а так же очень познавательно смотреть и читать про достоинства и недостатки в работе.


очень интересно. 




> Так же хочется услышать и обсуждения других участников, но пока что то тишина


надеюсь подтянется народ  :0252:

----------


## Милана

> Горжусь им. Яркий и выдающийся твой Алан  Но с такими трудно, я согласна.


И я его уважаю  за силу, за школу, которую с ним прошла. Именно поэтому мне сейчас легче с другой собакой.Да, послушание мне давалось с трудом. надо было контролировать каждый его шаг, корректировать достаточно жестко. И все равно должного результата в послушании и в контроле я не получила. Послушание так и осталось проблематичным, хотя в бытовом плане он самый контролируемый из трех (если только ему не ограничивать свободу)
 А теперь сам процесс тренинга доставляет удовольствие и мне, и собаке. Для меня важно, что не только мне хочется работать, но и псу нравится работа. Я получаю больше позитива, наконец  то процесс работы над послушкой приносит удовольствие. Кроме этого, Пришвин привел меня к любви в следу, только в силу своей совиной натуры предпочитаю ездить в поля не рано утром, а вечерами.

----------


## Tatjana

> Отпишусь по своей собаке. Согласна со всеми замечаниями, в принципе то же было сказано и судьей на испытаниях. В целом - это мой первый в жизни опыт выхода на испытания по ИПО. Собиралась попробовать сдать только след и послушание, т.к. защитный раздел был еще не доделан. Но судья сказал - вышла, иди да конца. Ну я и пошла, о чем не жалею, т.к. прошла полностью всю схему в условиях испытания и в принципе норматив выполнили. При этом сдавали в жуткую жару, поэтому собака и вялая немного. Подготовительный тренинг был достаточно интенсивный, ввели послушание, в итоге потеряли драйв. Поэтому сейчас в защитном тренинге в основном упор делаем на состояние, чем и занимались на каникулах в Ярославле. Так же изменили тренинг и в послушании. Положительная динамика есть, надеюсь летом сдать двойку ужу с большими баллами. Тем более пес еще молодой, у нас еще все впереди, тренера у нас замечательные, будем трудиться    И спасибо за проделанную работу


На 90% уверена, что Вы теряете инстинкт у собаки из-за прыжков. Эта потеря переносится в целом на всю аппортировку. У меня был опыт в работе с такими собаками, где казалось бы невозможен метровый, просто физически собака не в состоянии. Но оказалось, что вариант есть. На барьерах надо удержать мотивацию самого прыжка. Придумывать различные облегчённые варианты и умело удовлетворять мотивацию. Это очень хорошо помогает сохранить в целом драйв на прыжке и не потерять инстинкт на аппортировке.

----------


## Милана

> На 90% уверена, что Вы теряете инстинкт у собаки из-за прыжков. Эта потеря переносится в целом на всю аппортировку.



Аппортировка всегда была проблемой прежде всего для меня. я ее, честно говоря, боюсь, боюсь что-то напортачить. А о связи прыжков и аппортировки даже не думала. Так что спасибо за такую интересную подсказку :0199:

----------


## Света

> На барьерах надо удержать мотивацию самого прыжка. Придумывать различные облегчённые варианты и умело удовлетворять мотивацию. Это очень хорошо помогает сохранить в целом драйв на прыжке и не потерять инстинкт на аппортировке.


что за варианты ? У кого какие наработки есть на эту тему?

----------


## Tatjana

> что за варианты ? У кого какие наработки есть на эту тему?


Свет, ты же видела, как мы в зале с прыжками работаем! На скорости и мотивации.

----------


## tigris60

Еще раз, большое спасибо судьям за оценку. Тому, что представлено на видео  собаки под № 16 - эксперты  дают точное описание на момент представления работы собаки. Косяков полно, но...  в жизни все намного "позитивнее")) , особенно с защитой, можно немного "пооправдываюсь"))). Не сообразила, где в теме дрессировки можно об этом написать, извиняйте, пишу здесь (не сочтите за флуд).

Собакен у меня не простой, очень самодостаточный, жесткий, этакий спокойный агрессор, без истерик. Устраивает меня своим характером на 100 %,  в "разведку" с ним пойду не задумываясь.  Да. проблемы с хваткой на рукав (и только))) присутствуют и не малые. Большое влияние на мой взгляд оказывает то, что на нижней челюсти у него клыки почти полностью стерты, причем не резкие по краям, а  с закруглением. Поэтому удерживать рукав ему довольно сложно, не смотря на  крепкие челюсти, сползает (особенно зимой, когда  рукав становится дубовым и гладким от мороза и застывшей слюны). 
Вот эта игруха (твердый пластик) , классная на первый взгляд, помогла нам в свое время "потерять зубы", о чем я сейчас очень жалею,
А неправильный тренинг после 2,5 лет довершил свое дело (мы "поплыли") на удержании.

----------


## tigris60

Вот такая у нас хватка была  до того как )) :Ad: 
В 1 год



В 2,5 года

.

Видео и прыжков и защиты снято  уже когда собака устала, т.к. сначала снимать было некому, мы решили провести полноценную тренировку (6 км. буксировка на лыжах + 40 мин. работа по защите), а когда появились "лишние руки", собак уже все-таки притомился. На барьере скорость не очень, да и толчок, все от того же (вообще летает  через планку "птицей" и без разницы, что барьер не "прикрыт") Лобовая на видео тоже не скоростная. совершенно согласна  (если не устал, и скорость хорошая и вход и сжатие)). 
Но выхода не было, время сдачи видео  поджимало)). отпуск последний раз работали пол года назад, потому и косяки. Моя "печалька", парень тут не при чем.  Еще мне нравится, что он в работе по защите не ждет  от меня поддержки, как это было с моими девченками, Поэтому и  разделяю два понятия "неуверенная удержание хватки" и "неуверенность по отношению к фигуранту".
В общем, еще раз спасибо и тем кто организовал конкурс, и тем, кто его отсудил! Классно, мне понравилось, первый раз участвовала в таком мероприятии))

----------

